# Driven: 2009 Audi S5 vs. 1985 Audi Ur quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When the Audi S5 hit the market in December of 2007, the car was a revelation. The voluptuous coupe was the first two-door grand-tourer from Audi to be sold in America since 1991, and the ’91 Coupe quattro wasn’t terribly high-performance. With striking design, a burly, 354-hp FSI V8 and an excellent new chassis, the S5 has more going for it than likely any Audi coupe prior – a fitting rival to serious competitors like the BMW 3 Series Coupe or Mercedes-Benz CLK. 
The S5 may represent the best hand Audi has yet to play in this segment, but it’s hard to compete with an icon and that’s just what originated this space for Audi. The coupe’s spiritual successor must assuredly be the original quattro (a.k.a. Ur-quattro) – the boxy ‘80s fastback that set the rallying world on its glutes when it roared onto the scene at the beginning of the Reagan era to the soundtrack of a warbling five-cylinder turbocharged engine and, we must assume, AC/DC’s Back in Black over the state-of-the-art cassette player with Dolby noise reduction.
* Full Story *


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Great article, George.


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (teach2)*

weird, i was lucky enough to be able to compare these 2 cars recently:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*

Thanks guys.


_Quote, originally posted by *ThaCorradoKid* »_weird, i was lucky enough to be able to compare these 2 cars recently:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice pairing. Same findings?


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

yea pretty much. despite the numbers, the S5 doesn't have the instant tourque that you would expect. it's more of a smooth linear powerband that doesn't really put you in your seat until higher rpm's (it does rev very high though, 8k iirc). The gearbox and handling are obviously light years ahead, and the rear bias as well as the electronically intervened steering can make things a bit "interesting" when really pushing the car through the twisties. I would prefer a bit more feel, but it still grips and scrambles like a wombat. both great cars, the ur is like a sculpture to me, and the s5 is just the epitome of grand touring imo.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*

Been waiting on this one.








Great article. Here's what would happen if you crossed the two of them: 








Imagine that with a little more wheel gap and a 500 PS tune of the TTRS mill! 
Update for colour and Ronals.










_Modified by Entwerfer des Audis at 2:01 PM 3/28/2009_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

The TTRS is a VR5T, transverse. No good


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_The TTRS is a VR5T, transverse. No good









No it's not a VR5T, it's a full inline five 2.5 litre TFSI engine with 340 hp and 450 Nm of torque.








Jarod.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I though the evolution was mk4 Golf 2.3L 10V and 20V into mk5 Golf/Jetta 2.5L FSI 20V which now gave basis for this to be a 2.5L TFSI 20V transverse.
1. I can't see they managed to squeeze a I5 transverse
2. As the S3/TT has "Quattro" ... could not this just be a marketing trick of saying it is a new 5 cyl, neglecting it is a VR5 and not I5 base?


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

You can clearly see it's a inline five.
There are see through picture of the engine but can't find them on the web at the moment.
Jarod.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (The Pretender)*

VR5 is no longer produced. The Jetta's current engine is an I5, but it shares very little with the new I5 engine from Audi. Some basics in block design might be there, but with FSI, turbo, etc. it's probably got more in common with half the RS 6 engine.... thought is' much higher hp per cylinder and liter than RS 6 too.... so likely built for even higher tolerances.
I'd love to see this thing get retrofitted into an Ur or something.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (The Pretender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Pretender* »_You can clearly see it's a inline five.
There are see through picture of the engine but can't find them on the web at the moment.
Jarod.

You'll have to excuse me/us europeans for not having a mk5 wiht 2.5L








Would be interesting to see the bore x stroke detail (will get that on monday).


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

so are they making a syncro style tranny now?


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ so likely built for even higher tolerances.

Up to 600 hp.








Jarod.


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_Been waiting on this one.








Great article. Here's what would happen if you crossed the two of them: 








Imagine that with a little more wheel gap and a 500 PS tune of the TTRS mill! 
Update for colour and Ronals.









_Modified by Entwerfer des Audis at 2:01 PM 3/28/2009_

Very Nice.
Jarod.


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Driven: 2009 Audi S5 vs. 1985 Audi Ur quattro ([email protected])*

Just to add, US spec. ur-quattros never got the digital dashboard. The 1985 US spec. model was a very unique car in that it still had sealed beam headlights and the newer style analog instrument cluster with a boost gauge and higher limit speedometer.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2009 Audi S5 vs. 1985 Audi Ur quattro (NJRoadfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJRoadfan* »_Just to add, US spec. ur-quattros never got the digital dashboard. The 1985 US spec. model was a very unique car in that it still had sealed beam headlights and the newer style analog instrument cluster with a boost gauge and higher limit speedometer.

I was wondering if my info would be bad on this. I cross-referenced a few books (all published abroad) on the subject. I didn't have sales literature to go on. If anyone has 1985 Urq literature for the USA with options and such, let me know. I'll update the article and add any options I may have missed.


----------

